# WANNA SEE THE PIC OF HEAVEN? CLICK!!



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Prambanan Hindu Tempe, Central Java, Indonesia*



*Borobudur Buddhist Temple, Central Java, Indonesia*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Giri Trawang, Lombok Island, Indonesia*



*Uluwatu, Bali, Indonesia*



*Gili Air, Lombok Island, Indonesia*


----------

